# Форум для тамады-организатора Праздника > ИН-КУ-батор для новичков при поддержке модератора Ольгии (Фокиной Ольги) >  Глазами Стрекозы.

## &Strekoza&

Если вы представляете себе праздник - как весёлое шоу, где всё ярко, зрелищно, и нет места для скуки, если вы считаете, что лучший отдых  - это активное участие, а не расслабленое созерцание. Если вы любите театрализованные представления, и хорошие добрые шутки. Если вы понимаете что такое праздничный кураж, МЫ ОЧЕНЬ ХОТИМ ПОДРУЖИТЬСЯ и ПОДЕЛИТЬСЯ своими наработками, а так же интерпритациями того, что видим, слышим...и НРАВИТСЯ!!! :Meeting:

----------


## &Strekoza&

Курочка Ряба на новый лад.
В: Друзья, замечательная театральная труппа Свадебный(праздничный) переполох, представляет сегодня на ваш суд премьеру своей постановки под названием "Курочка ряба на новый лад". Гонорар артисты требуют весьма скромный. Всего то 500 долларов...Но что такое 500 долларов для молодых, если у них останется самое драгоценное - Любовь!! ...К счастью...артисты обещали сделать существенную скидку если их будут приветствовать - как настоящих звёзд!!! Поможем молодым сэкономить подаренные деньги????...ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНО!!! Итак,  приступим к представлению звёзд труппы!
Жил в ауле дед грузин
Много наших - он один!
От природы дар в награду
Сила есть. ума.....Да что вы такое говорите, сила есть, УМА ПАЛАТА!!! Встречаем!!!
http://webfile.ru/6007609 
Сулико - его подружка. 
Грациозная старушка
Стать звездой есть все сто шансов
Занялась она........?????Брейкдансом!!
http://webfile.ru/6007582
Щёчки - словно мандаринки.
Внучка - родом с украины
Но характер не хорош
Не ценит бабку ни на грош!
Кто такая есть???.....Верочка Данилко!
http://webfile.ru/6007585
Мышка - серая плутовка
хвост трубой и нос морковкой
А по сути осетинка
Любит танцевать.....Лезгинку!
http://webfile.ru/6007616
И...то самое яйцо!...яйца все в одно лицо..
Ну а наше не простое, 
А по сказке.....(да какое там золотое!!! Крутое яйцо!!! Местная мафия крутой по прозвищу...Яйцо....Владеет всеми видами распальцовки!!! верхней, нижней, и хаотической!)
http://webfile.ru/6007614
Каждому персонажу известна его ключевая фраза. Поэтому все они - принимают участие в представлении сказочной истории!
дед - сулико ты моя сулико!
бабка - вах вах обманули!
внучка - я вас умоляю. оно мэни надо?
мышка - вах. хачапури, хачапури,
яйцо - будет хороший глазунья, однако!!!
Иногда артисты сами сочиняют себе фразочки, я этому не препятствую..это их творчество...а фразочки - чтобы всегда было - что сказать! :Grin: 
И в конце - общий танец всех с артистами (Присоединяйтесь. дорогие гости, танец со звёздами - 20 долларов - фото со звёздами - 100 долларов и пять гривен!!!)
http://webfile.ru/6007622

----------


## &Strekoza&

конкурс в конкурсе "Весёлый шарик".  Главная изюминка - я предупреждаю, чтобы выбор был честным, я отворачиваюсь, и говорю скороговорку то быстрее, то медленнее, а шарик всё равно нужно передавать быстро. Потом, когда выбрано необходимое колличество( по числу необходимых пар), я предлагаю тем, кого выбрал шарик, самим сделать свой выбор! Но!!!! Нельзя выбирать из большого круга тех, с кем вы сегодня прибыли на праздник!Потом, спрашиваю оставшихся, никто не обиделся. что его не выбрали? Чаще всего такие находятся!!!Я вызываю их к себе и сообщаю - что это и будет председательствующее жюри, поскольку этих подкупить будет невозможно...

----------


## &Strekoza&

Украли невесту (выкуп)
Спрашиваю "Скорбящего" мужа...как же случилась такая оказия?...Сажаю на стул в центре зала. Предлагаю озвучить свою скорбь..."Ой. ёй ёй..жену украаааалииии :Tu: ". Потом спрашиваю, скажи, сердешный, у тебя мальчишник то хоть..был?..Хорошо...А девчёнки на мальчишнике были? Нееее? небыло у тебя никакого мальчишника, дорогой!!! сейчас мы исправим эту оплошность. девушки. объявляем конкурс - очаруй жениха! танцуем. и стараемся смутить его ум и фантазию своей пластикой и грацией! А оператор снимает крупным планом - каменное лицо жениха..и если только нерв дрогнет на его честном лице...очень даже может быть. не вернут ему возлюбленную!
(на этом видео очень много девушек - все хотели участвовать, поэтому небольшая толпа! Но сущность конкурса понятна!!! И шутка с переодеванием красотки - тоже! Когда девушек меньше - стараются они изо всех сил..очень..завораживает! :Grin: )

----------

kucunychka (19.05.2017), Tanuxatexas (24.06.2019)

----------


## &Strekoza&

Затем, выстраиваем девушек в одну линию, во главе с "подменной" красавицей. Прошу привести невесту, для окончательной проверки чувств жениха. Невесту - ставлю с другой стороны. Ну а потом спрашиваю, как в рекламе...Ну. теперь ты видешь...что сегодня потерял. и что приобрёл! Поменяешь ли ты всех этих красавиц на одну в белоснежном платье?(слово жениху! ....."Горько!...лепестки роз...Хеппиэнд :Tender: ). Девушки получают в качестве компенсации сувениры-призы от женаха(если много девушек - лучшие чаровницы! :Blush2: ), а красавица "Баба Яга" - поцелуй свидетеля..на удачу...чтобы замуж вышла!!!! :Taunt: ПУСТЬ ВСЕ БУДУТ СЧАСТЛИВЫ!!!! :Tender:

----------


## &Strekoza&

Изюминкой праздника может стать свадебный обряд. Я собираю и коллекционирую обряды разных областей нашей России. Провожу я их ярко. хотя и стилизованно..но в основе то - настоящая народная мудрость!!! И силу они имеют свою...великую..посколько базируются на традициях народных и вере...Подберите для своего праздника тот - который больше понравится! Вот фотоклип винегрет из нескольких, посмотрите, а ниже я напишу подробнее о каждом.

----------

kucunychka (19.05.2017)

----------


## &Strekoza&

*Яблочный корридор.*
 Предлагаю супружеским парам построиться ручейком, лицом - навстречу молодым. Лучше всего семь пар(семья), если позволяет пространство. Соединяя руки - супруги держут вверху - красивое яблоко!!(всего их нужно семь)говорю - Дорогие молодые, вот первое ваше препятствие - яблочный корридор. Славные семейные пары устроили его - чтобы испытать крепость ваших чувств. Яблочко на Руси считалось символом молодости, здоровья и красоты. Соберите ка свой первый семейный урожай, но чтобы сорвать яблочко, нужно перед каждым звеном нашего ручейка трижды поцеловаться! справитесь? Тогда - смело вперёд!!!(За молодыми идут свидетели, с плетёной корзинкой из лозы - помогают собирать урожай). Потом прошу продемонстрировать содержание корзины, и предлагаю по волшебному корридору - вслед за молодыми пройти всем тем, кто хочет тоже найти свою любовь и судьбу, дескать такое действие - удачу приносит(вот она опять - сила убеждения!!! и огромной веры) затем предлагаю самому "корридору" - пройти ручейком - чтобы поделившись с молодыми своих чувств не утратить! А последней паре - скрепить наш славной обряд поцелуем!! http://webfile.ru/6007821

----------

kucunychka (19.05.2017), Lusi75 (19.05.2017)

----------


## &Strekoza&

*Перетягивание молодого*
Приглашаю выйти в центр зала молодого. Спрашиваю, скажи, дорогой, ты до конца ли осознал какое ярмо сегодня на шею себе повесил? :Grin:  Независимо от того, что ответит молодой, говорю, ну сейчас мы ещё лучше поможем это тебе прочувствовать. Надеваю на шею молодого длинный рушник(вышитое полотно, или др красивый вариант - главное достаточно прочный!). 
 - Сейчас. и только для вас, спортивное соревнование, которое притендует стать олимпийским, "Перетягивание молодого мужа".http://webfile.ru/6007851 Перед вами - снаряд - наш жених. вызываем наших конкурсанток. Справа от снаряда, потому. что её дело правое - мама(мама жениха - называю имя),Поприветствуем её(музыка громче)..... слева от снаряда, ближе к сердцу - молодая жена(невеста-называю имя).
Конкурсантки берутся крепко за рушник. и по моей команде - каждая пытается перетянуть снаряд в свою сторону!Те, кто болеют за маму прошу скандировать её имя..те кто за молодую - скандируют её имя...... и раз, и два...ПОЕХАЛИ!!!(музыка громче!!!) 
...Потом музыку делаем фоном...и продолжаю...
- Мы очень желаем  вашей семье, чтобы перетягивание..(имя жениха)..было только раз..и только...сейчас. Не разделить ей сына. а ей мужа...а вместе нужно жить вам..ДРУЖНО...я хочу по старому обычая связать вас этим рушником. Пусть и для мамы, и для жены, всегда будет место в твоём сердце. А третью женщину - в сердце не пускай!!!(завязываю!) А теперь, молодой,развяжи ка этот узел так легко и свободно, как будешь решать в своей семье все разногласия :Blush2: 
Р.С. Конечно об обряде нужно предупредить участников заблаговременно...чтобы не "разорвали" жениха, и не бросали рушник в процессе...Игра на зрителя! :Grin:

----------

kucunychka (19.05.2017), Tanuxatexas (24.06.2019)

----------


## Я&нина

спасибо, интересненько!!!!! А что делают на фото с мячом и горшочком???

----------


## &Strekoza&

> спасибо, интересненько!!!!! А что делают на фото с мячом и горшочком???


Терпение, друзья мои, терпение!!! Всё по порядку, чтобы не нарушать логической цепочки!(мой пунктик :Grin: )

----------


## &Strekoza&

После обряда "перетягивание молодого мужа", многие в зале начинают выкрикивать...а как же быть с тёщей??? её ведь жених тоже должен любить :Nono: 
- Бесспорно, тёща - всегда живёт у молодого, только разве в сердце???....(кто сказал в печёнке? :Grin: )....мудрая тёща помнит что путь к сердцу - он всегда через...ЖЕЛУДОК!(один из важнейших органов у мужчин! :Girl Blum2: )..Поэтому вызываем к нам молодую, озорную..тёщеньку!...с сюрпризом!
*Прикорм зятя (тёщины блины)*Реальный старинный обряд.
В старину, по утренней зорьке, тёща должна была своими умелыми руками испечь для зятя три волшебных блинка. чтобы "прикормить" его к дому. Каждый блин - имел своё значение! И на свадьбе - жених должен испробовать каждый (сЪесть, если небольшие). Наша ...(имя тёщи)...следуя традиции приготовила любимому зятю это славное угощение...будет угощать..и приговаривать...
Первый блин, чтоб стал для тёщи - ЛЮБИМЫЙ СЫН! блин второй - ЧТОБ НЕ ИСКАЛ ЖЕНЫ ДРУГОЙ! А блин третий - ЧТОБ САМЫМИ СЧАСТЛИВЫМИ СТАЛИ НА СВЕТЕ! (эти слова говорю сама, или тёща говорит, неспешно....при этом угощая зятя блинами.А со сметанкой, или с медком...ммммм...гости облизываются! Вытерла губы зятя заботливо салфеточкой, и поцеловала!)
Потом - можно и танец для тёщи с зятем! и...переходим к танцевальному блоку.

----------

kucunychka (19.05.2017), Tanuxatexas (24.06.2019), Yallo (10.04.2016), Оксана я (29.03.2016)

----------


## &Strekoza&

А что же свекровь? Как она должна особо к свадьбе детей готовиться? На этот счёт я нашла преинтереснейший обряд. Называется он "Дитячья каша". К сожалению так и не знаю доподлино, что это была за каша? Может та самая, знаменитая Гурьевская? :Tender: ..а может и нет. Но обряд этот мне понравился. Если он понравится и заказчикам - прошу сварить кашу в глиняном горшочке(небольшом) на их вкус(гречневую, рисовую, ...ит. д.главное чтобы она была сдобрена маслом, сахаром и всякими вкусными добавками)
_ Дитячья каша._
 - Свекровь же, на кануне свадьбы, заваривала волшебную сладкую кашу, которую разьедали как говорится. всем миром - ЗА ЗДОРОВЬЕ будущих малышей, которые своим появлением,укрепят её род. А прежде, угостите ка друг дружку - дружок и подружка!(вручаю им горшочек каши, и деревянные ложки).
Вот вам ложки, не оброните ни крошки...на доброе здоровьичко Машеньки, да её братца Аркашеньки, да за щёчки Пети - ПУСТЬ ЗДОРОВЫМИ РОДЯТСЯ дети!
http://webfile.ru/6007842 (пусть сьедят хотя бы по три ложки)
 - А вы гости, что сидите? Кашку сьесть вы помогите!(угощают гостей. Обязательно найдутся те, кто захочет отведать волшебной кашки :Girl Blum2: ).....
Чтобы крепкие ножки, бежали по дорожке, чтобы глазки блестели. щёчки горели, смеялся роток. и кусался зубок!...ОЙ, ХОРОША КАШКА, ДА МАЛА ЧАШКА!!! :Grin: 
(кашу неприменно нужно скушать всю, что и будет явным признаком здорового потомства.Пустое донышко демонстрируют с гордостью всем гостям! иногда. говорю о том, что волшебная каша укрепляет детородное здоровье и способствует долгожданному прибавлению семейства. Включаются в действие тогда практически все! :Taunt:  Сразу хочу предупредить, как кушать кашку - решаем заранее: подаём ли блюдо с деревянными ложками, или каждый гость берёт её своей, в кураже люди чаще стараются захватить даже кашу из ложек свидетелей. Поэтому - акцент на этом не делаю. А предоставляю право выбора - самим гостям. кушать, или не кушать. а если кушать - то как.
ВЕЛИКА СИЛА НАРОДНОЙ ВЕРЫ!!! ОСОБЕННО ВЕРЫ - ВО ВСЁ ХОРОШЕЕ!!!!

----------

kucunychka (19.05.2017)

----------


## Ведущая Евгения

Здравствуйте, Стрекоза!!!! Хотя хотелось бы обратиться к вам по имени. 
Я в восторге от ваших идей!!! У меня есть момент на свадьбе, после того как невеста преподнесет подарки своим новым родителям, жених вручает корзину с яблоками и бутылкой красного вина, в знак благодарности за красавицу дочь. При этом говорю, что такого еще никогда не было только сегодня и только на этой свадьбе! Родителям невесты бывает очень приятно.

----------


## &Strekoza&

Спасибо вам, Евгения, за добрые слова! :Blush2:  Подарки это всегда приятно!!! тем более яблочки - это так очень..по русски! :Tender:  Заходите, всегда рада гостям!!! Тем более, что не про все обряды ещё успела написать :Smile3:  Хочется же и с музыкой...и подробно...чтобы понятно было. Поэтому - не спешу!!! меня Юлией зовут. Но лучше - Стрекоза, если можно :Blush2:

----------


## Ведущая Евгения

Скажите, пожалуйста, просто видео ролик не до конца, Фатима заходит и что делает?? Как заканчивается сказка "Курочка Ряба на новый лад"?

----------


## &Strekoza&

А вы скачайте трек для финала :Taunt:  и подставьте его сразу после слов из видео.....а дед говорил...(трек начинается со слов - Конечно хочу!)..общий танец..иногда просто говорю - танцуют все настоящие джигиты, и их любящие жёны. Фатимы то и нет никакой - мы ведь сказку рассказываем. а не показываем. Фишка была именно для этого трека финального. Поскольку все ждут от деда его - сулико ты моя сулико - А за него звучат слова - КОНЕЧНО ХОЧУ!!!! :Grin: Прочитайте внимательно, прослушайте и просмотрите...соединив...вырисуется общая картинка!...Роль фатимы в сценке мной не предусмотрена, мне кажется фишка не в неверности...деда. а в его великой мужской готовности! Но если вы придумаете другой финал - ЭТО БУДЕТ УЖЕ ВАШЕ СОБСТВЕННОЕ дитя!!! :Tender:  Успехов вам в творчестве. Эксперементируйте!

----------


## &Strekoza&

Видео ролик - это собственно вторая часть представления Курочка Ряба. Выход артистов - это тоже очень забавно и зрелищно. Вот к примеру - выход персонажа Крутое яйцо(музыкальная ссылка - смотри выше).

----------


## Ведущая Евгения

Спасибо, большое... Мозги кипят, как только своя идея родиться сразу напишу, расскажу!!!

----------


## &Strekoza&

Будем ждать :Ok: ...ну а мы продолжаем. Один из самых любимых моих обрядов. Про него мне рассказали мои друзья - где то видели на свадьбе в другой области. Я всего лишь чуток подукрасила. :Blush2: и музыку подобрала...вот - хочу теперь поделиться с вами.Проводится обряд для пар, если за плечами у молодых. или у одного из них - уже был опыт семейной жизни. А значит некоторый осадок в душе остался. Такие пары, с осторожностью в брак вступают...и тревоги их одолевают и сомнения. После этого обряда веселеют они, вы попробуйте...увидите, как велика вера, и какое огромное великое дело - помочь эту веру укрепить.Называется обряд
* Омовение золотых колец*
Для обряда необходим сосуд широкий (ваза, конфетница, салатник)хрустальный или из прозрачного стекла, лепестки роз(совсем немного), родниковая вода(иногда заказчики предлагают освященную в храме - не спорю. но сама не предлагаю), и длинный вышитый рушник(он же может и на ПЕРЕТЯГИВАНИЕ МОЛОДОГО МУЖА ПОТОМ СГОДИТСЯ!) не менее полутора метров - можно и больше. Можно и просто метражную ткань полотенечную. но естественно, что всё это - должно быть приготовлено заранее. В восуд наливаю воду в воду немного лепестков, прошу маму невесты взять рушник - на него ставлю сосуд. Мама жениха должна стоять рядом с мамой невесты. Это материнский обряд,....но думаю присутствие отцов по бокам не помешают.
 -(включаем музыку)http://webfile.ru/6022871 Дорогие молодые, мы встречаем вас старинным русским обрядом - ОМОВЕНИЕ ЗОЛОТЫХ КОЛЕЦ. Опустите ка свои руки с обручальными кольцами в этот сосуд с водой родниковой. И омойте друг другу руки.(выполняют) пусть вода родниковая смоет всё худое что было у вас. Все ваши сомнения и обиды, печали и ссоры. И запечатает их в глубоком омуте, открывая ваши сердца для искренних чувств - и светлой радости. А теперь, жених, возьми свой конец рушника - оботри белу рученьку жены своей. Люби и оберегай заботься и люби. А теперь ты молодая жена прояви свою заботу о муже своём! (то же делает молодая своим концом рушника) Так согрей его своим светом, чтобы ноги его всегда к дому родному вели, к любящему сердцу, да сытному ужину :Smile3: 
(после этого - сосуд нужно забрать у мамы. А рушник - она передаёт в руки свекрови.(та - перевязывает им руки молодых - не с кольцами которые :Nono: , а те - которыми за руки держаться :Blush2: (по запястьямм - на два узла) Перевязываем вам руки, чтобы жить вам в согласии, а не в муке. Чтоб рука об руку. рука под руку, чтобы рука руку мыла - и никому про то не говорила :Grin: 
 - А теперь просим свидетелей - взять концы рушника(они длинные должны остаться) И провести молодых на красное место, где и должны сидеть жених да невеста!(музыка громче, свидетели идут впереди - и натягивая расправленные красивые концы рушника медленно ведут молодых. Потом - молодые занимают места и уже за столом - освобождают руки - гости тем временем - заняты рассаживанием...на этом акцент не делают. :Smile3:

----------

Lusi75 (19.05.2017)

----------


## Я&нина

Стрекоза, я уже говорила вам, что с нетерпением жду ваших обрядов)))))) я просто балдею от вас))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))Спасибо огромное!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## alechina666

Юляша! Привет! Классные ты выставила обряды!!!! Про второй день свадьбы ничего нет?

----------


## girei.liusjena

> "Дитячья каша"


Очень интересный обряд. Я нечто подобное видела на свадьбе несколько лет назад. Встречал с кашей ведущий , причем рисовой, что-то говорил про китайцев. молодожены угощали друг друга, затем родителей ( невеста свекра и свекровь, а жених тестя и тёщу), затем самого старшего на свадьбе, самого юного, свидетелей. Всё это с комментариями, я уже не помню, сама ни разу не проводила, но сейчас, когда прочла ваш обряд, можно объединить, додумать комментарии и будет здорово.

----------


## Кума

:Yes4: 

Огромное спасибо за то что вы заряжаете нас своим позитивом!

----------


## proshka

Очень понравилось.! Музыку на омовение колец можно обновить?

----------


## proshka

> Курочка Ряба. Выход артистов - это тоже очень забавно и зрелищно.  (музыкальная ссылка - смотри выше)


Стрекоза, ссылки не работает. Можно обновить?

----------


## Tutti1974

> "Перетягивание молодого мужа".http://webfile.ru/6007851 Перед вами - снаряд - наш жених. вызываем наших конкурсанток. Справа от снаряда, потому. что её дело правое - мама(мама жениха - называю имя)


Ой, как жаль, что на моей собственной свадьбе такого конкурса не было - я б знала, чего ждать от супружеской жизни, подготовилась бы, так сказать, вооружилась... :Aga:

----------


## Klubnica

Юлечка, здравствуйте! Спасибо за ваше творчество! У меня вот такой вопрос - а вы на встрече с заказчиками обговариваете каждый обряд? Просто у меня часто стали пары встречаться, которые хотят отойти от всего русского-народного, более тянуться к креативу. Мне понравились ваши обряды - может мне их проговорить им, чтобы они согласились?

----------


## tamada_zp2378

> Регистрация
>     16.04.2012
> Адрес
>     Воронежская область
> Сообщений
>     45	
> 
> По умолчанию
> 
> ...





> Омовение золотых колец
> Для обряда необходим сосуд широкий (ваза, конфетница, салатник)хрустальный или из прозрачного стекла, лепестки роз(совсем немного), родниковая вода(иногда заказчики предлагают освященную в храме - не спорю. но сама не предлагаю), и длинный вышитый рушник(он же может и на ПЕРЕТЯГИВАНИЕ МОЛОДОГО МУЖА ПОТОМ СГОДИТСЯ!) не менее полутора метров - можно и больше. Можно и просто метражную ткань полотенечную. но естественно, что всё это - должно быть приготовлено заранее. В восуд наливаю воду в воду немного лепестков, прошу маму невесты взять рушник - на него ставлю сосуд. Мама жениха должна стоять рядом с мамой невесты. Это материнский обряд,....но думаю присутствие отцов по бокам не помешают.
> -(включаем музыку)http://webfile.ru/6022871 Дорогие молодые, мы встречаем вас старинным русским обрядом - ОМОВЕНИЕ ЗОЛОТЫХ КОЛЕЦ. Опустите ка свои руки с обручальными кольцами в этот сосуд с водой родниковой. И омойте друг другу руки.(выполняют) пусть вода родниковая смоет всё худое что было у вас. Все ваши сомнения и обиды, печали и ссоры. И запечатает их в глубоком омуте, открывая ваши сердца для искренних чувств - и светлой радости. А теперь, жених, возьми свой конец рушника - оботри белу рученьку жены своей. Люби и оберегай заботься и люби. А теперь ты молодая жена прояви свою заботу о муже своём! (то же делает молодая своим концом рушника) Так согрей его своим светом, чтобы ноги его всегда к дому родному вели, к любящему сердцу, да сытному ужину
> (после этого - сосуд нужно забрать у мамы. А рушник - она передаёт в руки свекрови.(та - перевязывает им руки молодых - не с кольцами которые, а те - которыми за руки держаться(по запястьямм - на два узла) Перевязываем вам руки, чтобы жить вам в согласии, а не в муке. Чтоб рука об руку. рука под руку, чтобы рука руку мыла - и никому про то не говорила
> - А теперь просим свидетелей - взять концы рушника(они длинные должны остаться) И провести молодых на красное место, где и должны сидеть жених да невеста!(музыка громче, свидетели идут впереди - и натягивая расправленные красивые концы рушника медленно ведут молодых. Потом - молодые занимают места и уже за столом - освобождают руки - гости тем временем - заняты рассаживанием...на этом акцент не делают.


какой красивый обряд! если можно я в копилку себе возьму. люблю когда за душу берет

----------


## Инкина Таня

Здравствуйте, Стрекоза!!!! 
Я в восторге от ваших идей!!! Можно ли обновить музыкальные нарезки на обряды? Татьяна.

----------


## baranvagalina

Дорогая Стрекоза! Очень понравился обряд про Курочку...Спасибо! Нельзя ли обновить нарезки на обряды???

----------


## tamada_zp2378

> Омовение золотых колец


если б вы только знали, как долго я вас сегодня искала!!! недели три назад случайно попала к вам на страничку с обрядами, понравилось, думаю потом зайду еще раз и прочитаю досконально... и вот потерялась. с утра ищу и спрашивала и у Танюши - курочки, и у многих других. все молчат. еле нашла. спасибо вам за ваши обряды, я просто обожаю все такое интересное. вот как раз представился случай завтра попробовать. в воскресенье отпишусь!

----------


## кариглазка

И я хочу выразить благодарность за такие идеи Стрекозе. С разрешения попробую в копилку себе кинуть, можно только ссылки обновить плиз....

----------


## Sемицветик

Первый раз попала в эту темку, очень интересно, если можно -возьму :Tender:

----------


## ИрихаК

*&Strekoza&*, несколько раз пересмотрела ролик с весёлым шариком так и не понялачто это за конкурс в чём смысл..или это просто такой выбор пар?

----------


## &Strekoza&

> *&Strekoza&*, несколько раз пересмотрела ролик с весёлым шариком так и не понялачто это за конкурс в чём смысл..или это просто такой выбор пар?


Совершенно верно, это такое занимательное предконкурсье - выбор пар! Что само по себе уже занимательная игра, взрослые радуются как дети!

----------


## риша-риша

Стрекозочка (простите имени не наю), меня очень заинтересовала ваша сценка, описанная в теме "Год лошади 2014" и музыка к ней, с нетерпением буду ждать 5го числа. Я тоже хочу новогодники на 8 марта переделать(особенно амазонок!)!

----------


## irinar

Доброго времени суток всем! Наконец-то и я решился молвить слово... Честно говоря я совсем даже не ведущий, праздники провожу только в кругу друзей и родных...Но все,о чем говорится на форуме,мне родное... иногда,как глоток живой воды... Вот и зайдя,на эту страничку ,прочла у Стрекозы интересные моменты... Спасибо,возьму на заметочку.Творческих Вам успехов!

----------


## Яно4ка

Большое спасибо,Стрекоза за такие искренние обряды! С Вашего позволения возьму парочку себе в копилку!

----------


## бубочка

Очень интересно, и ново для меня, такие обряды не встречала. Спасибо что поделились!

----------


## Fagolia

> А рушник - она передаёт в руки свекрови.(та - перевязывает им руки молодых - не с кольцами которые, а те - которыми за руки держаться(по запястьямм - на два узла) Перевязываем вам руки, чтобы жить вам в согласии, а не в муке. Чтоб рука об руку. рука под руку, чтобы рука руку мыла - и никому про то не говорила
> :


Ой, может я что-то не понимаю, но ведь кольца у обоих на правых руках, получается надо перевязать левые руки, тогда идти плечо к плечу будет неудобно.
Уважаемая Стрекоза, объясните, пожалуйста, по подробнее. и если можно, обновите ссылки.

----------


## проказница

Хочу рассказать как у меня получаются все эти замечательные обряды. Гости все замирают от того что видят. Тишина полнейшая. Главное настроить мамочек на то, чтобы они Вас слушали и делали все что Вы будете им говорить. Тогда результат не заставит долго ждать. Успех однозначно гарантирован. раньше боялась проводить многозначительные русские обряды, но понимала, что сейчас нужно делать, то чего народ не видел раньше. забрела на страничку прочла понравилось. Долго не спала думала как внедрить кому первому предложить этот эксперимент, никогда не лукавлю говорю сразу , что новый элемент не отработанный будем пробовать. Нравится то, что молодые сразу соглашаются на эксперименты, доверяют видимо. Потом не жалеют. Хочу поблагодарить СТРЕКОЗКУ за чудесный обряд омовения золотых обручальных колец. Правда музыку я предлагаю свою. Она хорошо вписывается в этот обряд. Спасибо еще раз за этот  момент

----------


## mak5649

И я! И я!  И я тоже поблагодарить хочу уважаемую Стрекозу!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Всем успехов! И благодарной аудитории!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Храбрая сердцем

Спасибо, Стрекоза- Юлечка! Особенно за обряд с яблочками, очень интересно, внедрю на ближайшей свадебке!!!!!
А у нас все сторонники каравая и бокалов при встрече, никто от этого не хочет отказываться! А может это и здорово, чтить такой обряд и нести через поколения!!!!
Вам Стрекозка, желаю всех благ и неиссякаемой фантазии!!!!! :Meeting:

----------


## Вальгея ТамадеЯ

ЗДОРОВО! И видно что жених,ну прям с"каменным" лицом сидит!!!! :Ok:  это я про видео с выкупа, я все никак не могу сообразить.... вроде пишу под постом, который хочется прокомментировать,а выходит в конце темы.... :Meeting:  вот я тормоооз :Victory:  но я таки научусь,,, СПАСИБО ДЕВОЧКИ ЗА ИНТЕРЕСНЫЕ ИДЕЙКИ....

----------


## &Strekoza&

Обновила  ссылки
Курочка Ряба на новый лад.
В: Друзья, замечательная театральная труппа Свадебный(праздничный) переполох, представляет сегодня на ваш суд премьеру своей постановки под названием "Курочка ряба на новый лад". Гонорар артисты требуют весьма скромный. Всего то 500 долларов...Но что такое 500 долларов для молодых, если у них останется самое драгоценное - Любовь!! ...К счастью...артисты обещали сделать существенную скидку если их будут приветствовать - как настоящих звёзд!!! Поможем молодым сэкономить подаренные деньги????...ЗАМЕЧАТЕЛЬНО!!! Итак, приступим к представлению звёзд труппы!
Жил в ауле дед грузин
Много наших - он один!
От природы дар в награду
Сила есть. ума.....Да что вы такое говорите, сила есть, УМА ПАЛАТА!!! Встречаем!!!

http://files.webfile.ru/file/bc666ea...3acdc79c5eca9c

Сулико - его подружка. 
Грациозная старушка
Стать звездой есть все сто шансов
Занялась она........?????Брейкдансом!!

http://files.webfile.ru/file/f102fba...22c9b2606ec255

Щёчки - словно мандаринки.
Внучка - родом с украины
Но характер не хорош
Не ценит бабку ни на грош!
Кто такая есть???.....Верочка Данилко!

http://files.webfile.ru/file/f3b5caf...b1392004f79e8f

Мышка - серая плутовка
хвост трубой и нос морковкой
А по сути осетинка
Любит танцевать.....Лезгинку!

http://files.webfile.ru/file/0a744dc...3c058a13099e25

И...то самое яйцо!...яйца все в одно лицо..
Ну а наше не простое, 
А по сказке.....(да какое там золотое!!! Крутое яйцо!!! Местная мафия крутой по прозвищу...Яйцо....Владеет всеми видами распальцовки!!! верхней, нижней, и хаотической!)

http://files.webfile.ru/file/ba84797...3b70f4d210b404

Каждому персонажу известна его ключевая фраза. Поэтому все они - принимают участие в представлении сказочной истории!
дед - сулико ты моя сулико!
бабка - вах вах обманули!
внучка - я вас умоляю. оно мэни надо?
мышка - вах. хачапури, хачапури,
яйцо - будет хороший глазунья, однако!!!
Иногда артисты сами сочиняют себе фразочки, я этому не препятствую..это их творчество...а фразочки - чтобы всегда было - что сказать!
И в конце - общий танец всех с артистами (Присоединяйтесь. дорогие гости, танец со звёздами - 20 долларов - фото со звёздами - 100 долларов и пять гривен!!!)

Финал сценки

http://files.webfile.ru/file/b7ce2b0...ae57d67b782df3

Второй вариант финала

http://files.webfile.ru/file/8ddfa94...ed66742cf7c712

----------


## &Strekoza&

Яблочный корридор.
Предлагаю супружеским парам построиться ручейком, лицом - навстречу молодым. Лучше всего семь пар(семья), если позволяет пространство. Соединяя руки - супруги держут вверху - красивое яблоко!!(всего их нужно семь)говорю - Дорогие молодые, вот первое ваше препятствие - яблочный корридор. Славные семейные пары устроили его - чтобы испытать крепость ваших чувств. Яблочко на Руси считалось символом молодости, здоровья и красоты. Соберите ка свой первый семейный урожай, но чтобы сорвать яблочко, нужно перед каждым звеном нашего ручейка трижды поцеловаться! справитесь? Тогда - смело вперёд!!!(За молодыми идут свидетели, с плетёной корзинкой из лозы - помогают собирать урожай). Потом прошу продемонстрировать содержание корзины, и предлагаю по волшебному корридору - вслед за молодыми пройти всем тем, кто хочет тоже найти свою любовь и судьбу, дескать такое действие - удачу приносит(вот она опять - сила убеждения!!! и огромной веры) затем предлагаю самому "корридору" - пройти ручейком - чтобы поделившись с молодыми своих чувств не утратить! А последней паре - скрепить наш славной обряд поцелуем!!
http://files.webfile.ru/file/25de41d...740252d9dae4c8

----------

Софья С. (18.02.2016)

----------


## &Strekoza&

Перетягивание молодого
Приглашаю выйти в центр зала молодого. Спрашиваю, скажи, дорогой, ты до конца ли осознал какое ярмо сегодня на шею себе повесил? Независимо от того, что ответит молодой, говорю, ну сейчас мы ещё лучше поможем это тебе прочувствовать. Надеваю на шею молодого длинный рушник(вышитое полотно, или др красивый вариант - главное достаточно прочный!). 
- Сейчас. и только для вас, спортивное соревнование, которое притендует стать олимпийским, "Перетягивание молодого мужа".

http://files.webfile.ru/file/b700781...d4bfcc6ce0ab49

Перед вами - снаряд - наш жених. вызываем наших конкурсанток. Справа от снаряда, потому. что её дело правое - мама(мама жениха - называю имя),Поприветствуем её(музыка громче)..... слева от снаряда, ближе к сердцу - молодая жена(невеста-называю имя).
Конкурсантки берутся крепко за рушник. и по моей команде - каждая пытается перетянуть снаряд в свою сторону!Те, кто болеют за маму прошу скандировать её имя..те кто за молодую - скандируют её имя...... и раз, и два...ПОЕХАЛИ!!!(музыка громче!!!) 
...Потом музыку делаем фоном...и продолжаю...
- Мы очень желаем вашей семье, чтобы перетягивание..(имя жениха)..было только раз..и только...сейчас. Не разделить ей сына. а ей мужа...а вместе нужно жить вам..ДРУЖНО...я хочу по старому обычая связать вас этим рушником. Пусть и для мамы, и для жены, всегда будет место в твоём сердце. А третью женщину - в сердце не пускай!!!(завязываю!) А теперь, молодой,развяжи ка этот узел так легко и свободно, как будешь решать в своей семье все разногласия
Р.С. Конечно об обряде нужно предупредить участников заблаговременно...чтобы не "разорвали" жениха, и не бросали рушник в процессе...Игра на зрителя!

----------


## &Strekoza&

После обряда "перетягивание молодого мужа", многие в зале начинают выкрикивать...а как же быть с тёщей??? её ведь жених тоже должен любить
- Бесспорно, тёща - всегда живёт у молодого, только разве в сердце???....(кто сказал в печёнке?)....мудрая тёща помнит что путь к сердцу - он всегда через...ЖЕЛУДОК!(один из важнейших органов у мужчин!)..Поэтому вызываем к нам молодую, озорную..тёщеньку!...с сюрпризом!
Прикорм зятя (тёщины блины)Реальный старинный обряд.
В старину, по утренней зорьке, тёща должна была своими умелыми руками испечь для зятя три волшебных блинка. чтобы "прикормить" его к дому. Каждый блин - имел своё значение! И на свадьбе - жених должен испробовать каждый (сЪесть, если небольшие). Наша ...(имя тёщи)...следуя традиции приготовила любимому зятю это славное угощение...будет угощать..и приговаривать...
Первый блин, чтоб стал для тёщи - ЛЮБИМЫЙ СЫН! блин второй - ЧТОБ НЕ ИСКАЛ ЖЕНЫ ДРУГОЙ! А блин третий - ЧТОБ САМЫМИ СЧАСТЛИВЫМИ СТАЛИ НА СВЕТЕ! (эти слова говорю сама, или тёща говорит, неспешно....при этом угощая зятя блинами.А со сметанкой, или с медком...ммммм...гости облизываются! Вытерла губы зятя заботливо салфеточкой, и поцеловала!)
Потом - можно и танец для тёщи с зятем! и...переходим к танцевальному блоку.

----------


## &Strekoza&

А что же свекровь? Как она должна особо к свадьбе детей готовиться? На этот счёт я нашла преинтереснейший обряд. Называется он "Дитячья каша". К сожалению так и не знаю доподлино, что это была за каша? Может та самая, знаменитая Гурьевская?..а может и нет. Но обряд этот мне понравился. Если он понравится и заказчикам - прошу сварить кашу в глиняном горшочке(небольшом) на их вкус(гречневую, рисовую, ...ит. д.главное чтобы она была сдобрена маслом, сахаром и всякими вкусными добавками)
Дитячья каша.
- Свекровь же, на кануне свадьбы, заваривала волшебную сладкую кашу, которую разьедали как говорится. всем миром - ЗА ЗДОРОВЬЕ будущих малышей, которые своим появлением,укрепят её род. А прежде, угостите ка друг дружку - дружок и подружка!(вручаю им горшочек каши, и деревянные ложки).
Вот вам ложки, не оброните ни крошки...на доброе здоровьичко Машеньки, да её братца Аркашеньки, да за щёчки Пети - ПУСТЬ ЗДОРОВЫМИ РОДЯТСЯ дети!

http://files.webfile.ru/file/ed28566...180ca202ab8367

(пусть сьедят хотя бы по три ложки)
- А вы гости, что сидите? Кашку сьесть вы помогите!(угощают гостей. Обязательно найдутся те, кто захочет отведать волшебной кашки).....
Чтобы крепкие ножки, бежали по дорожке, чтобы глазки блестели. щёчки горели, смеялся роток. и кусался зубок!...ОЙ, ХОРОША КАШКА, ДА МАЛА ЧАШКА!!!
(кашу неприменно нужно скушать всю, что и будет явным признаком здорового потомства.Пустое донышко демонстрируют с гордостью всем гостям! иногда. говорю о том, что волшебная каша укрепляет детородное здоровье и способствует долгожданному прибавлению семейства. Включаются в действие тогда практически все! Сразу хочу предупредить, как кушать кашку - решаем заранее: подаём ли блюдо с деревянными ложками, или каждый гость берёт её своей, в кураже люди чаще стараются захватить даже кашу из ложек свидетелей. Поэтому - акцент на этом не делаю. А предоставляю право выбора - самим гостям. кушать, или не кушать. а если кушать - то как.
ВЕЛИКА СИЛА НАРОДНОЙ ВЕРЫ!!! ОСОБЕННО ВЕРЫ - ВО ВСЁ ХОРОШЕЕ!!!!

----------


## &Strekoza&

Омовение золотых колец
Для обряда необходим сосуд широкий (ваза, конфетница, салатник)хрустальный или из прозрачного стекла, лепестки роз(совсем немного), родниковая вода(иногда заказчики предлагают освященную в храме - не спорю. но сама не предлагаю), и длинный вышитый рушник(он же может и на ПЕРЕТЯГИВАНИЕ МОЛОДОГО МУЖА ПОТОМ СГОДИТСЯ!) не менее полутора метров - можно и больше. Можно и просто метражную ткань полотенечную. но естественно, что всё это - должно быть приготовлено заранее. В восуд наливаю воду в воду немного лепестков, прошу маму невесты взять рушник - на него ставлю сосуд. Мама жениха должна стоять рядом с мамой невесты. Это материнский обряд,....но думаю присутствие отцов по бокам не помешают.
-(включаем музыку)

http://files.webfile.ru/file/8c340d5...0c743784877ea2

Дорогие молодые, мы встречаем вас старинным русским обрядом - ОМОВЕНИЕ ЗОЛОТЫХ КОЛЕЦ. Опустите ка свои руки с обручальными кольцами в этот сосуд с водой родниковой. И омойте друг другу руки.(выполняют) пусть вода родниковая смоет всё худое что было у вас. Все ваши сомнения и обиды, печали и ссоры. И запечатает их в глубоком омуте, открывая ваши сердца для искренних чувств - и светлой радости. А теперь, жених, возьми свой конец рушника - оботри белу рученьку жены своей. Люби и оберегай заботься и люби. А теперь ты молодая жена прояви свою заботу о муже своём! (то же делает молодая своим концом рушника) Так согрей его своим светом, чтобы ноги его всегда к дому родному вели, к любящему сердцу, да сытному ужину
(после этого - сосуд нужно забрать у мамы. А рушник - она передаёт в руки свекрови.(та - перевязывает им руки молодых - не с кольцами которые, а те - которыми за руки держаться(по запястьямм - на два узла) Перевязываем вам руки, чтобы жить вам в согласии, а не в муке. Чтоб рука об руку. рука под руку, чтобы рука руку мыла - и никому про то не говорила
- А теперь просим свидетелей - взять концы рушника(они длинные должны остаться) И провести молодых на красное место, где и должны сидеть жених да невеста!(музыка громче, свидетели идут впереди - и натягивая расправленные красивые концы рушника медленно ведут молодых. Потом - молодые занимают места и уже за столом - освобождают руки - гости тем временем - заняты рассаживанием...на этом акцент не делают.

----------


## &Strekoza&

Интересная идея. Использую и на новогодних огоньках и на юбилеях. Поздравление шамана.
http://files.webfile.ru/file/425b737...71eedabe3f1836
Сначала появляются шаманки, бьющие в бубны - привлекая добрых духов(я вместо бубнов использую крышки от кастрюль и деревянные ложки). Затем выезжает сам шаман на коне(лошадка на палочке). Он делает несколько кругов по залу, приветствуя бледнолицых собратьев. Если сценка используется на юбилее то юбиляра усаживаю на стул и шаман подходит и делает всевозможные пассы руками - очищая ауру и изгоняя болезни и печали.Затем шаманки берут свечи а шаман сосуд с предсказаниями. Они могут обойти всех присутствующих,раздавая свернутые листочки.Все это происходит в затемненном зале. Действо подсвечивается только свечами услужливых шаманок. Свечи плюс музыка - очень эффектно и просто. Потом фотосессия.

----------


## &Strekoza&

Наша музыкальная подборка.Поздравление шамана.
http://files.webfile.ru/file/acc6eb6...29627aae98934d
http://files.webfile.ru/file/acc6eb6...29627aae98934d
http://files.webfile.ru/file/dcadb10...6be3c7080e5556
http://files.webfile.ru/file/620b9cc...074e92647cc7b5  :Ok:

----------


## lenadudnikova

ВСЕМ ПРИВЕТ! Меня зовут Елена - я работаю вместе с Юлией много лет. Такой вот творческий союз! Хочу поделится новогодним проектом  - идея взята из юмористической программы. Можно сказать скопирована - только артисты наши аниматоры! Подготовить было совсем не сложно, а получилось на наш взгляд интересно!

----------


## lenadudnikova

А в этом году мы прочитали идею перетанцовки по символам года. Нам идея очень понравилась! Но слишком много детских песенок - вот модернизировали и добавили что то свое! С радостью делимся с вами - вдруг кому пригодятся на корпоративах!

----------


## lenadudnikova

http://files.webfile.ru/file/0f24e3f...1b366c2dbabf4a
http://files.webfile.ru/file/b4e5fbf...342aae02452e8f
http://files.webfile.ru/file/fb6c5b7...18f5f3611f7e3d
http://files.webfile.ru/file/2723129...7fdb15eeef719f
http://files.webfile.ru/file/bcec771...98b170c8b35244
http://files.webfile.ru/file/b691335...b78c60a2972805
http://files.webfile.ru/file/abfefc8...7dff658f8f60a9
http://files.webfile.ru/file/95d1d54...b11709783237a1
http://files.webfile.ru/file/365149c...9fcf227d5bea6f
http://files.webfile.ru/file/e6bc804...5fdbb89b14c42b
http://files.webfile.ru/file/25f3c29...764ca57c4ae05f
http://files.webfile.ru/file/ca5f032...429d9dc073543a

----------


## Храбрая сердцем

Девочки, вы просто молодцы!!! Конечно же огромное спасибо Вам, удачи и процветания в этом нелёгком труде!!!! :Vishenka 33:

----------


## Adelma

Так позитивно, всё очень понравилось! Юля, а что у вас за конкурс на предпоследнем фото, там где мячик над головой передают, я так понимаю, что это тип эстафеты? С каким " соусом" подаёте? очень интересно.

----------


## &Strekoza&

> Так позитивно, всё очень понравилось! Юля, а что у вас за конкурс на предпоследнем фото, там где мячик над головой передают, я так понимаю, что это тип эстафеты? С каким " соусом" подаёте? очень интересно.


да собственно под любым - полный экспромт. 
 - у кого хранится пульт от телевизора?
 - Чьи бутерброды вкуснее?
 - кто первым принесет кофе супругу в постель
 - кто будет выбирать маршрут свадебного путешествия
 - кто из молодых шустрее (значит больше дел сможет сделать!) и т.д. все зависит от состава гостей возрастного и ещё от того что дальше по сценарию.Кто считает что жених - в одну команду -  за невесту соответственно в другую.

----------


## &Strekoza&

В этом году наша театральная копилка пополнилась новой сценкой "Супергерои". Давно хранилась в копилочке - и наконец обрела свой зримый образ.Сегодня как никогда актуальна.

----------


## &Strekoza&

http://files.webfile.ru/file/226f470...41640275bf6990

----------


## &Strekoza&



----------


## &Strekoza&

Если кого то заинтересует - выложу музыкальную часть. И текст :Ok:  Пишите - не стесняйтесь!

----------


## Леди Икс

> Если кого то заинтересует - выложу музыкальную часть. И текст Пишите - не стесняйтесь!


Интересно, выложите, пожалуйста! понравилась идея показать всех мужчин супергероями, возможно только с элементами костюмов!

----------


## &Strekoza&

Вот спасибо, а то я думала что ко мне в темку заходят только молчуны!  :Taunt:  Это не костюмы - всего лишь накидки и шапочки(и трусы супермену естественно) - просто сделаны умелой мастерицей - быстро практично и очень эффектно. Кстати из разного собранного бережливой рукой тряпья. Уже поздно - завтра мы выложим музыку - вдруг у кого свои варианты возникнут как все это преподнести на 23 февраля - поделитесь! Хочется диалога! Ещё раз огромное спасибо вам за сообщение Леди Икс! Материал выкладываем только в темке - никаких рассылок на электронки, извините! свои просьбы тоже оставляйте здесь плииииз!  :Blush2:

----------


## bagira72

> Материал выкладываем только в темке - никаких рассылок на электронки, извините! свои просьбы тоже оставляйте здесь плииииз!


Юля! Все коротко и ясно) У меня тоже подобная просьба - выложите, пожалуйста, текст и муз нарезки.

----------


## &Strekoza&

Значит так - исходным материалом тыла известная многим и выложенная в интернете не однократно сценка Супергерои. привожу ещё раз этот текст - возможно кто то именно его возьмет за основу.
Текст сказки про супергероев 
 Стоит в поле теремок-небоскреб
 Летит мимо ЧЕЛОВЕК-ПАУК = паутина из рук
 Летит мимо и спрашивает: «Теремок-небоскреб, кто в небоскребе живет?»
 Никто не отзывается, залетел туда ЧЕЛОВЕК-ПАУК, стал там жить…

 А тут парит мимо
 БЭТМЕН- «человек летучая мышь = мрачный крепыш»
 Летит мимо и спрашивает: «Теремок-небоскреб, кто в небоскребе живет?»
 Я ЧЕЛОВЕК-ПАУК = паутина из рук, а ты кто?
 Я БЭТМЕН- «человек летучая мышь = мрачный крепыш»
 Ступай ко мне жить!.. И стали они жить вдвоем…

 А тут шагает мимо ЖЕЛЕЗНЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК = в шлеме навек,
 Шагает он мимо и спрашивает:
 Теремок-небоскреб, кто в небоскребе живет?
 Я ЧЕЛОВЕК-ПАУК = паутина из рук,
 Я БЭТМЕН-«человек летучая мышь= мрачный крепыш», а ты кто?
 А я ЖЕЛЕЗНЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК = в шлеме навек,
 Ступай к нам жить!..Стали жить они втроем…

 Тут падает с неба СУПЕР-МЕН = плащ до колен
 Падает он и спрашивает: «Теремок-небоскреб, кто в небоскребе живет?»
 Я ЧЕЛОВЕК-ПАУК = паутина из рук,
 Я БЭТМЕН- «человек летучая мышь = мрачный крепыш»,
 я ЖЕЛЕЗНЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК = в шлеме навек, а ты кто?
 А я СУПЕР-МЕН = плащ до колен…
 Ступай к нам жить! Стали они жить вчетвером…

 А тут скачет мимо РОССОМАХА = небритый неряха
 Скачет и спрашивает: «Теремок-небоскреб, кто в небоскребе живет?»
 Я ЧЕЛОВЕК-ПАУК = паутина из рук,
 Я БЭТМЕН- «человек летучая мышь = мрачный крепыш»,
 я ЖЕЛЕЗНЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК = в шлеме навек,
 я СУПЕР-МЕН = плащ до колен… а ты кто?
 А я РОСОМАХА=небритый неряха … Давай с нами жить!

 А тут пробегает мимо КАПИТАН АМЕРИКА = у всех истерика
 Спрашивает: «Теремок-небоскреб, кто в небоскребе живет?»
 Я ЧЕЛОВЕК-ПАУК = паутина из рук,
 Я БЭТМЕН-ЧЕЛОВЕК ЛЕТУЧАЯ МЫШЬ = мрачный крепыш»,
 я ЖЕЛЕЗНЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК = в шлеме навек,
 я СУПЕР-МЕН = плащ до колен
 я РОСОМАХА=небритый неряха, … а ты кто?
 А я КАПИТАН АМЕРИКА = у всех истерика
 Ступай к нам жить! И стали они жить да поживать…

 А тут бредет мимо ИЛЬЯ-МУРОМЕЦ…заблудился…
 Говорит: «Вот домина-то какая! Кто тут живет?»
 Я ЧЕЛОВЕК-ПАУК = паутина из рук,
 Я БЭТМЕН-«человек летучая мышь = мрачный крепыш»,
 я ЖЕЛЕЗНЫЙ ЧЕЛОВЕК = в шлеме навек,
 я СУПЕР-МЕН = плащ до колен
 я РОСОМАХА=небритый неряха,
 А я КАПИТАН АМЕРИКА = у всех истерика… А ты кто?

 А я ИЛЬЯ-МУРОМЕЦ, у меня есть меч-кладинец,
 Так что всем вам, ребята, конец!..
 Махнул ИЛЬЯ-МУРОМЕЦ своим мечом и развалил весь небоскреб
 А герои испугались и полетели в разные стороны – мир спасать…
 А у нас и так все хорошо!!!
 _________________________________________________________________

 Ролевая сказка: Слова и движения супергероев 

 • «Я — Человек-Паук, паутина из рук!» (руки, скрещенные на груди, резко выбрасываются в стороны + пальцы рук – «козой», ладонями к верху)
 • «Я – Бэтмен, человек летучая мышь, мрачный крепыш!» (руки согнуты к плечам, демонстрируя бицепсы)
 • «Я – Железный Человек, в шлеме на век!» («стучит» кулаком по своей голове)
 • «Я – Супер-мен, плащ до колен…» (наклон вперед, двумя руками показывая длину плаща)
 • «Я – Росомаха, небритый неряха!» (растопыривает пальцы, изображая когти, поднимает руки перед собой)
 • «Я Капитан Америка, у всех истерика!» (делает рукой «козырек» и всматривается вдаль)
 • « А я – Илья Муромец! У меня есть меч-кладинец, так что всем вам, ребята, конец!» (выходит богатырь накаченный, доставая на своих словах «меч» из ножен…)

----------

жужелица (02.11.2016)

----------


## &Strekoza&

Вполне симпатичный текст. Но мы проводили попроще. Никаких слов у персонажей. Весь текст читает ведущая. Герои появляются согласно порядка.
(звучит эпическая тема) Неспокойно стало сегодня в мире, решили супергерои создать свою каалицию, чтобы вместе мир спасать! Первым в нее вступил человек паук - паутина из рук. (муз паука), затем прилетел бетмен - человек летучая мышь(муз для выхода Бетмена). Обнялись - побратались! Хорошо бы отметить знакомство - стали третьего искать! Вот шагает железный человек в шлеме навек!(муз тема) - хоть и железный а тоже мужик - всегда за хорошую инициативу! обнялись - побратались! Ждут четвертого - вместе то оно и мир спасать веселей! Тут откуда не возьмись - супермен - плащ до колен. Как с неба на них свалился!(выход супермена). Обнялись, подратались! Вот так силища!!! Да все таки кого то не хватает! Ну приколист то в любой компании нужен - сами понимаете! Вспомнили про россомаху - грязного неряху! позвали к себе - тот парень отчаянный - сразу же и появился!(выход Россомахи). Обнялись - побратались! Стали они планы строить - как мир спасти! Программу написали, все утвердили(звучит тема сговор супергероев, они обнявшись вместе движутся по кругу.). И откуда не возьмись появился..капитан Америка! У всех истерика! (выход капитана)Известный интригант и манипулятор, завертелось все закрутилось - никто не понял как получилось - а стали супергерои под капитанскую дудку петь, и вокруг него скакать!(тема капитана продолжает играть - супергерои скачут вокруг капитана). Тут уже не мир - а самих супергероев спасать надо! Толи от капитана - то ли от них самих! потому что про мир то они уже напрочь позабыли! (сразу включается тема ильи муромца) - которая начинается со слов - Нет! не перевелись ещё богатыри на Руси! Появляется Илюша.) Увидел Илья Муромец что не правильно все в каалиции - не по товарищески - поднял он свой меч кладенец!..Только поднял гордо над головой - и ссорам всем конец! Ведь дружить то искренне оно всегда приятнее! Теперь и мир спасать можно!!! Обнялись - побратались супергерои! Решили больше никогда не ссориться и поклялись в вечной дружбе друг другу! (фотосессия)

----------

жужелица (02.11.2016)

----------


## &Strekoza&

когда готовлю героев(одеваю) рассказываю как примерно надо появляться каждому! 
*Паук* - стремительный! выбрасывает свою паутину(веревку) в разные стороны и из разных положений.
Бетмен - .Машет крыльями. Махи ногами. Прячется за крыло и вновь открывает его.
Железный человек(танцует как робот)
Супермен (особо не суетится) - пару кругов полёта по площадке. И расставив пошире ноги - жест пальцем слева на права(кто главный). 
Россомаха - стиль танца "пьяный кот" - пластичен и слегка дезориентирован!
Капитан америка - танец в стиле"вот такой крутой"или по другому - весь " на понтах"
Муромец вообще не танцует! Вышел - навел порядок! и Молодец!
Иногда если просят очень девушки - их тоже наряжаю в русских красавиц(на фото) - но это не обязательно! 
   Если есть красавицы - то перед фотосессией добавляю - То то радости было по всей земле - и самые красивые девушки мира согласны были в пляс пуститься!(выход девушек музыка. танец с супергероями).
Вот такая патриотическая вещица получилась!

----------

жужелица (02.11.2016)

----------


## bagira72

Спасибо, Юленька! Мне кажется, что второй вариант можно и среди подростков запускать.  :Ok: 
А муз. сопровождение еще можно попросить? :Blush2:

----------


## &Strekoza&

А то! Ещё как можно! Нам заказывали новогодник для лидеров, районный - подростки были в восторге! и на выпускные думаю буду использовать! А на свадьбах можно на подменного жениха(у нас и женихов бывают воруют!) только не полностью тогда - а выход нескольких! По моему вещичка необычная и универсальная! очень рада что вам понравилась! Я так благодарна форуму - он так много мне дает идей и вдохновения! здорово если и я наша работа кому то пригодится! Музыку моя  Леночка обещала выложить в течении дня - сегодня выходной у нее!

----------


## lenadudnikova

Музыка для супергероев
http://files.webfile.ru/file/c4fda2c...1aed79af74d070
http://files.webfile.ru/file/c221b4f...00b1dff3ef15e1
http://files.webfile.ru/file/967ca16...89237d0e6af038
http://files.webfile.ru/file/e139db0...31ecb09b0c9781
http://files.webfile.ru/file/3835a3f...fa4a73fa496282
http://files.webfile.ru/file/9e57288...2838917e44b1ee
http://files.webfile.ru/file/301af77...b77cf2a9502c76
http://files.webfile.ru/file/959095b...47ffe4d77b01de
http://files.webfile.ru/file/ea701d0...3cd938b89bfe3b

----------


## Kazanan

прочитала темку, по яблочному обряду может можно связать еще с адамом и евой. в инете видела как бросали яблоки, кто поймает тому что-то... забыла. еще на ютубе встречала как ведущая проводила омовение колец, жаль не могу ссылку найти
а вот Веселый шарик с удовольствием применила бы на выпускном

спасибо за выложенный материал

----------


## Леди Икс

*lenadudnikova*, к сожалению не сачиваются мелодии...переходит на другой сайт и выскакивает предупреждение о вредоносном ПО :( может попробуете на другой файлообменник закинуть?

----------


## proshka

У меня тоже не скачалась музыка от lenadudnikova. Юля, поделись пожалуйста своими подложками к "Супергероям"

----------


## Николай Бугаков

Приветствую хозяйку и всех гостей этой темы! :Lex 14: 



> lenadudnikova, к сожалению не сачиваются мелодии...переходит на другой сайт и выскакивает предупреждение о вредоносном ПО :( может попробуете на другой файлообменник закинуть?





> У меня тоже не скачалась музыка от lenadudnikova. Юля, поделись пожалуйста своими подложками к "Супергероям"


Хочу помочь разобраться со скачиванием. Сперва нажимаем на ссылку и переходим на файлообменник:



Потом нажимаем "Скачать" и попадаем на другой сайт:



Но! Возвращаемся вверху на панели вкладок браузера на исходную страницу файлообменника. И вуаля! Все скачивается:



Дерзайте! :Smile3:

----------


## Ольгия

> Но! Возвращаемся вверху на панели вкладок браузера на исходную страницу файлообменника.


Николай, мы не можем на неё вернуться, так как вместо неё там уже во весь экран красная табличка с предупреждением: Сайт содержит вредоносное ПО!!!!!

----------


## Людонька и Коленька

Спасибо большое за такой творческий багаж, можно возьму в свой  творческий чомодан! СТРЕКОЗА! Вы - ум гигант!!!! Гений идей! Спасибо! Рада что попала к Вам!

----------

&Strekoza& (05.03.2016)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Николай, мы не можем на неё вернуться, так как вместо неё там уже во весь экран красная табличка с предупреждением: Сайт содержит вредоносное ПО!!!!!


Странно, у меня все получается. Антивирус НОД, браузер Опера. Не хочется наглеть и самому перезаливать на другой файлообменник. Я думаю, что это должна сделать хозяйка темы.  :Yes4:

----------


## &Strekoza&

оооооооо! Други мои дорогие! А я уж думала что так и замерзну в одиночестве на своей никому не любопытной темке :Grin: конечно хозяйка все исправит, и завтра вместе с Леночкой разберется!..вернее уже сегодня!..терпение! :Tender:  А всем кто написал лесные отзывы - огромное спасибо!!! очень растрогали!

----------


## &Strekoza&

А пока Леночка ещё не появилась, для вас, от меня тосты...я их называю традиционные! На все случаи жизни можно сказать. Но к 8 марта как нельзя кстати. Когда то выписала из случайно спасенной газетки, кто автор, простите - не знаю! Не особо люблю длинные речи, но иногда надо! 
ТРАДИЦИОННЫЕ  ТОСТЫ. :Victory: 

Я поднимаю свой бокал
За самых лучших в мире дам,
За всех прекрасных дам России,
За их невиданные силы!
Пусть непременно жизни ход
Им только радость принесёт!
Пусть мать, вдова или супруга
Имеет мужа, деда, друга.
Пусть не теряют мужиков,
И слышат много нежных слов.
Чтобы не только стирки, варки,
Чтобы любовь, цветы, подарки.
Чтоб от судьбы не только «малость»,
Вам, дорогие получать.
И чтобы время не спешило
На лицах оставлять печать! (поднимают бокал только мужчины)

Теперь наполните бокалы
За всех российских мужиков!
И им чтоб счастья перепало
Чтоб каждый был силён, здоров.
Чтоб их не обижали бабы!
Чтоб были верными хотя бы…
Чтобы с уловом на рыбалке,
И на охоте зверь бежал.
Чтоб с тормозами все в порядке,
И чтоб бензин не дорожал!
Чтоб за столом без перепалки, 
И на дороге без ГАИ.
Чтобы в заначке были бабки,
И силы были для любви!
Чтоб навсегда семья, работа,
Зарплата бешенной была.
И для души, чтоб было что-то,
И чтоб сама душа жила! (присоединятся дамы)

----------

zzz111 (05.03.2016), Жанна_70 (25.02.2016), ТамараКоряковцева (10.03.2016)

----------


## proshka

> А я уж думала что так и замерзну в одиночестве на своей никому не любопытной темке


А вот замерзнуть, Стрекоза, тебе не дадут! Верим, надеемся, ждем, с огромным удовольствием читаем и "хомячим"!

----------

&Strekoza& (05.03.2016), Svetulya1980 (18.07.2017)

----------


## &Strekoza&

Ну, тогда приятного аппетита! :Tender:  И мне с вами веселее! Дорогие мои девочки, все ссылки у нас работают - проверяли! Не знаю как и быть :Blush2: ..может дейстаительно попросим помочь с перезаливкой наших мужчин..они же у нас такие умнички! Весь материал который выкладываем можете передавать и перезаливать! продавать только не надо...плизззз..ведь столько среди нас людей работающих за идею...

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Не знаю как и быть..может дейстаительно попросим помочь с перезаливкой наших мужчин..они же у нас такие умнички!


Юля, перезалить не сложно. А может сами попробуете научиться? Я, например, загружаю на файлообменники Яндекс диск (объем 10 гб) и Облако майл ру (объем 100 гб). В загрузке нет ничего сложного. В жизни пригодится... :Smile3:

----------


## &Strekoza&

Охотно верю, но каждому как говорится своё! У нас разделение труда :Grin: я не сую свой нос в техническую часть - они свой в моё творчество и вытворятельство! :Smile3:  помогите нашим девочкам, если не сложно! заранее спасибище! :Tender:

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> помогите нашим девочкам, если не сложно! заранее спасибище!


Не вопрос. Вот видеоуроки, как закачивать файлы на Яндекс диск и Облако майл ру. Пробуйте!  :Smile3:

----------


## Я&нина

да уж, жалко, что музыку скачать невозможно................................

----------


## &Strekoza&

Все возможно - будьте внимательнее! следуйте инструкции Алексея! Если уж совсем никак - стучитесь к нему в личку! обещал всем помочь! :Yes4:

----------


## Я&нина

почему люди начинают думать, что умнее других))))) у меня тоже все скачивается, 


НО.. ОТКРЫВАЯ ЗАГРУЗКИ МЫ ВИДИМ.. ВУАЛЯ....

----------


## &Strekoza&

Вижу выход только один - совсем музыкальные ссылки не выставлять - чтоб не разводить столько возни вокруг пустякового вопроса. Впредь буду просто указывать примерные музыкальные темы...в интернете музыкального материала море разливное - на разных файлообменниках - качай - не хочу! :Tender:  кому из какого нравится! :Derisive:  С видео проблем с просмотром ни у кого нет, надеюсь? :Victory: !!!!

----------


## Kazanan

а Вы загрузите на файлообменник. очень удобно на облако майл ру или на яндекс диск. всем удобно будет

----------


## Ингуша

Вечер добрый! Спасибо хозяюшке темы за прекрасный материал!С вашего разрешения утянула супер -героев.А скачивать вот как:
1. Заходите на страницу скачивания и нажимаете "Скачать". Вас перебрасывает на другую страницу,рекламную,которую вы тут же закрываете и остаетесь на своей,где написано "Сайт содержит вредоносное ПО"
2. Находите слово "Подробнее" и нажимаете на него.Прокручиваете вниз.
3. Находите текст : " Если вы готовы подвергнуть риску ваши личные данные ,вы можете перейти на зараженный сайт.Нажимаете на эти два последних страшных слова.
4.Всплывает окно загрузки и вы нажимаете скачать.Вроде все удачненько...Но....скачивание не происходит.Поэтому вы...
5. Заходите в папку "Загрузки" (Эта папка находится в Настройках и управлении браузера)
6. Находите вверху свой файл,и нажимаете "Скачать вредоносный файл"
7. Все ,файл на вашем компе и начинает вредничать. :)

Или вот так,если хозяйка темы не будет против https://cloud.mail.ru/public/G1Ph5LY...80%D0%BE%D0%B8

----------

falik (25.02.2016)

----------


## &Strekoza&

Спасибо вам, добрая девушка!!! Я не против! Скачивайте, делитесь!

----------


## &Strekoza&

Как я уже говорила различные традиции и обычаи это моя излюбленная тема. А значит продолжаем разговор о них. У казаков был такой обычай. Если в доме рождается девочка, то отцу выносили горшок с кашей. Кашу эту щедро солили, перчили, добавляли приправы. Отец должен был кушать ее не поморщившись. Тогда жизнь у новорождённой будет сладкой и счастливой. Как же и где можно вспомнить или обыграть этот обычай? Например на празднование годика. причём солить и перчить вовсе не обязательно  а лишь сказать об этом.Или на шестнадцатилетие.И вполне подойдет на эту роль заботливый крестный отец(в качестве подводки к его тосту). Иногда я рассказываю про обычай, заканчивая тем, что именинница же наша девушка кроткая, послушная, усердная, добавляла в жизнь родителей только изюм и мёд. и потому каша наша сладка и вкусна. Но традицию ее поедания нужно соблюсти.
А вот на юбилеях я рассказываю об обычае этом, заканчивая такими словами....
Какую бы кашу детки наши не заварили - а расхлёбывать ее отцу придется! Пусть же ваши детки никогда не добавляют морщинок на вашем мужественном красивом лице!

----------

Svetulya1980 (18.07.2017)

----------


## &Strekoza&

Почему традиции часто воспринимаются, как что то очень старинное?...Вот и не всегда. Новая свадебная традиция - *Передаче доброй семейной ауры!*
 - Дорогие друзья, по новой русской свадебной традиции, мы должны непременно передать молодым добрую семейную ауру. На нашем торжестве присутствует много достойных семейных пар,являющих собой образец крепкого союза в котором торжествуют и совет и любовь, но почётное право передать добрую семейную ауру предоставляется только одной паре! Имя супруга - виктор - он победил все семейные трудности,и настоящий сильный достойный муж! Её же зовут Надежда! Хранительница очага...та, что никогда не отчаивалась и согревала своей любовью! Мы приветствуем семью Ивановых! 40 лет они вместе!(фанфары и апплодисменты) мы просим подойти вас к нашим молодым(которые уже стоят в центре зала) Прошу мужчин обменяться рукопожатиями а женщин поцелуем. (затем шепотом говорю им чтобы взявшись за руки шли по кругу, поднимая при этом руки(звучит красивая мелодия).
 - вот так - от ладони к ладони, от сердца к сердцу.....Пусть добрая традиция крепкой русской семьи передается вам, а от вас вашим детям! Любите и оберегайте друг друга! А чтобы слово мое было крепким обнимитесь все вместе!
Обязательно семья выбирается родителями и держится в секрете. Для них это приятный сюрприз. Всё действие вызывает очень много положительных эмоций. Случается что и слёзы радости. Хотят люди верить в хорошее! А хорошее верит в нас! :Tender:

----------

Lusi75 (14.02.2016), Svetulya1980 (18.07.2017), ЕЛЕНА_КАРПЕНКО67 (23.03.2017), Наумка (17.04.2016), Оля-ля 68 (06.10.2017), Танюшка74 (31.01.2020)

----------


## &Strekoza&

В прошлом году мы получили заказ на организацию и проведение большого районного праздника, посвящённого празднику "Иван Купала". Начнём с видео обзора.
https://youtu.be/6F9x1NQa2xA

----------


## &Strekoza&

https://youtu.be/6F9x1NQa2xA

----------


## &Strekoza&

Вот где и традиции и обычаи и обряды! :Tender:  День этот называют ещё - торжество трёх стихий, над которым царствует солнце. Театрализованное представление имеет три эпизода, красивую кульминацию...и незабываемый финал. За подробностями и помощью в проведении подобного представления, обращайтесь в личку! Обязательно расскажем, подскажем, поможем! :Yes4:

----------


## &Strekoza&



----------


## мисс Татьяна

и от меня огромное спасибо Стрекозе за такие чудесные идеи... :Ok:

----------

&Strekoza& (05.03.2016)

----------


## &Strekoza&

> и от меня огромное спасибо Стрекозе за такие чудесные идеи...


И вам спасибо, Танечка! Мне тоже приятны ваши слова. Делиться просто так - в пустоту - не очень то интересно! специально для вас ещё один обычай. Встреча молодых *"Чаша жизни"*. по казачьему обычаю молодых встречали родители с сосудом наполненным родниковой водой. считалось что если молодые выпьют вдвоём(по очереди естественно) из этой чаши то будут всегда знать мысли друг друга и никогда не ссориться. Чашу эту дарили молодым с наказом - передать первенцу на свадьбе. Очень эффектно проходит, при этом создавая новую семейную традицию. 
Сосуд выбирают и покупают сами родители - сейчас огромное количество всевозможной красоты в магазинах. Некоторые, кто побогаче - случалось и серебряные покупали.

----------

Lusi75 (19.05.2017), Svetulya1980 (18.07.2017), Танюшка74 (20.08.2021)

----------


## Дил

Хорошие идеи

----------

&Strekoza& (05.03.2016)

----------


## &Strekoza&

> Хорошие идеи


Спасибо! Мне они тоже очень нравятся!  :Smile3:  Вот альтернатива изьезженному обычаю ломать(откусывать) каравай - прекрасная традиция, и название носит она *"Передел"*. может потому что проводилась на годовщину свадьбы. Ну а почему не провести её на свадьбе молодых? Семейной паре выносится шест - (человек может быть -сватом, старшим в роду, почетным гостем, или просто в национальном костюме). Подбрасывается вверх перпендикулярно земле.Муж должен шест поймать. Потом молодые по очереди перехватывают ладонями этот шест(вверх) кто последним коснулся маковки - тот и...глава семьи..или распоряжается финансами..или ..да что угодно - главное загадать это в подводке к этому обычаю...и вот он ответ! Бросать можно несколько раз, всякий раз задавая вопросы.
Очень занимательно проходит ..не то что фантики спички..и обезображенные лица молодых заглатывающие куски каравая.

----------

Svetulya1980 (18.07.2017)

----------


## Натали69

Спасибо за интересные идеи

----------

&Strekoza& (05.03.2016)

----------


## olya.pan

спасибо! провела благодаря вам,на прошлой свадьбе передачу семейной ауры,получилось классно и душевно

----------

&Strekoza& (05.03.2016)

----------


## &Strekoza&

:Smile3: я рада...

----------


## виктория харченко

Добрый день,девочки ! я тоже сталкиваюсь с такой проблемой. Подскажите, как можно уговорить заказчиков! спасибо.

----------


## виктория харченко

> Почему традиции часто воспринимаются, как что то очень старинное?...Вот и не всегда. Новая свадебная традиция - *Передаче доброй семейной ауры!*
>  - Дорогие друзья, по новой русской свадебной традиции, мы должны непременно передать молодым добрую семейную ауру. На нашем торжестве присутствует много достойных семейных пар,являющих собой образец крепкого союза в котором торжествуют и совет и любовь, но почётное право передать добрую семейную ауру предоставляется только одной паре! Имя супруга - виктор - он победил все семейные трудности,и настоящий сильный достойный муж! Её же зовут Надежда! Хранительница очага...та, что никогда не отчаивалась и согревала своей любовью! Мы приветствуем семью Ивановых! 40 лет они вместе!(фанфары и апплодисменты) мы просим подойти вас к нашим молодым(которые уже стоят в центре зала) Прошу мужчин обменяться рукопожатиями а женщин поцелуем. (затем шепотом говорю им чтобы взявшись за руки шли по кругу, поднимая при этом руки(звучит красивая мелодия).
>  - вот так - от ладони к ладони, от сердца к сердцу.....Пусть добрая традиция крепкой русской семьи передается вам, а от вас вашим детям! Любите и оберегайте друг друга! А чтобы слово мое было крепким обнимитесь все вместе!
> Обязательно семья выбирается родителями и держится в секрете. Для них это приятный сюрприз. Всё действие вызывает очень много положительных эмоций. Случается что и слёзы радости. Хотят люди верить в хорошее! А хорошее верит в нас!


спасибо за такой обычай.необычно.

----------

Yallo (10.04.2016)

----------


## Наумка

> Почему традиции часто воспринимаются, как что то очень старинное?...Вот и не всегда. Новая свадебная традиция - *Передаче доброй семейной ауры!*
>  - Дорогие друзья, по новой русской свадебной традиции, мы должны непременно передать молодым добрую семейную ауру. На нашем торжестве присутствует много достойных семейных пар,являющих собой образец крепкого союза в котором торжествуют и совет и любовь, но почётное право передать добрую семейную ауру предоставляется только одной паре! Имя супруга - виктор - он победил все семейные трудности,и настоящий сильный достойный муж! Её же зовут Надежда! Хранительница очага...та, что никогда не отчаивалась и согревала своей любовью! Мы приветствуем семью Ивановых! 40 лет они вместе!(фанфары и апплодисменты) мы просим подойти вас к нашим молодым(которые уже стоят в центре зала) Прошу мужчин обменяться рукопожатиями а женщин поцелуем. (затем шепотом говорю им чтобы взявшись за руки шли по кругу, поднимая при этом руки(звучит красивая мелодия).
>  - вот так - от ладони к ладони, от сердца к сердцу.....Пусть добрая традиция крепкой русской семьи передается вам, а от вас вашим детям! Любите и оберегайте друг друга! А чтобы слово мое было крепким обнимитесь все вместе!
> Обязательно семья выбирается родителями и держится в секрете. Для них это приятный сюрприз. Всё действие вызывает очень много положительных эмоций. Случается что и слёзы радости. Хотят люди верить в хорошее! А хорошее верит в нас!


Юля, спасибо вам большое за столь занимательную и интересную информацию, на самом деле обычаи и традиции, особенно редкие и новые для гостей, воспринимаются ими очень хорошо) ведь так интересно узнать что то да и еще в обыгранной форме! Этот конкурс мне очень понравился люблю трогательные моменты, связанные с родителями!!!Возьму на заметочку эту супер традицию :Ok:  :Blush2:

----------

Lusi75 (19.05.2017)

----------


## olya.pan

Мне , кажется ,люди отказываются от традиций по незнанию ,Им надо обьяснить ,рассказать  и прподнисти так красиво , как советует стрекоза ,

----------


## &Strekoza&



----------

Tanuxatexas (24.06.2019), Леди N (20.05.2017), Наташа Галушка (23.07.2018), Николай Бугаков (19.05.2017), ТамараКоряковцева (16.04.2017)

----------


## &Strekoza&

Очень хочется иметь свой стиль. Наш стиль - это активный праздник! С одной стороны праздник в крупном городе очень отличается от праздника в маленьком поселке или селе. в городе все больше идет тенденция на созерцательность. Есть возможность пригласить профессиональных танцоров, фокусников, мастеров огненного шоу и т.д. Но как ни странно..если вовлекать гостей в процесс свадьбы не навязчино и творчески...то вы бы видели расширенные от восторга глаза..В этом смысле нет никаких границ! А вот что именно подобрать..конечно должен решить ведущий!

----------

Матильда 1967 (14.04.2017), Николай Бугаков (19.05.2017)

----------


## kucunychka

Спасибо огромное за идеи, многие взяла на заметку! я , конечно, из Украины, но главное же- ИДЕЯ!

----------

&Strekoza& (02.06.2017), Николай Бугаков (19.05.2017)

----------


## Николай Бугаков

> Спасибо огромное за идеи, многие взяла на заметку! я , конечно, из Украины, но главное же- ИДЕЯ!


Валентина! Я думаю, что праздник не имеет границ :Yes4:  Юля большая умница, стремится к новым высотам и даже открыла офис  :Ok:  У нее многому можно поучиться. Желаю тебе высокого полета, дорогая наша Стрекоза! :Grin:   :Victory:  :Mr47 06:

----------

&Strekoza& (02.06.2017)

----------


## &Strekoza&

> Спасибо огромное за идеи, многие взяла на заметку! я , конечно, из Украины, но главное же- ИДЕЯ!


Да на доброе здоровье! Для того мы тут все и собрались! :Grin:

----------


## &Strekoza&

> Валентина! Я думаю, что праздник не имеет границ Юля большая умница, стремится к новым высотам и даже открыла офис  У нее многому можно поучиться. Желаю тебе высокого полета, дорогая наша Стрекоза!


Да как по другому..когда есть на кого равняться! Когда невозможно не заразиться обаянием и неиссякаемым творческим потенциалом Уралочки и твоим Коленька профессионализмом, основательностью и музыкальностью!..Вы мои вдохновители...учителя и образцы во всем!

----------


## &Strekoza&

К слову сказать..НИЗКИЙ ПОКЛОН Украине..за потрясающего человечка Наталию Миединову...Которая в миру.."Тётушка панда" - это украинская жемчужинка...такой многогранный талантливый человечек...Всем кто работает с молодежью и детьми..очень советую..да и вообще это стиль..живого праздника...тысячи идей..бери - конструируй..и вперед...

----------


## Рашидик

Очень веселая сказка на новый лад. А артисты-супер!

----------

